# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  OFRECEMOS BANDEJAS GERMINADORAS Y SUTRATO A BUEN PRECIO

## Ernesto82

ESTIMADOS USUARIOS, TENEMOS BANDEJAS GERMINADORAS DE 400 Y 200 CELDAS IMPORTADO, ASÍ COMO SUSTRATO PREMIX #3 SUNSHINE. AL MEJOR PRECIO. SE HACE ENTREGA A DOMICILIO Y ENVÍOS A NIVEL NACIONAL. 
CUALQUIER CONSULTA PUEDEN ESCRIBIR A 20030732@lamolina.edu.pe O COMUNICARSE AL RPM #942963987. 
GRACIAS,
ERNESTO MOYATemas similares: REMATO CHIA A BUEN PRECIO Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes

----------


## limp21

cual es el precio de las bandejas?

----------

